# NumPy : Cannot import scimath



## pieside (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Python's users,

When I'm trying to launch graphics/qgis with a plugin based on NumPy, I get the following:


```
File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/numpy/lib/__init__.py", line 17, in 
    from . import scimath as emath
ImportError: cannot import name scimath.
```

What do you think is happening ? I've installed science/py-scimath and made some tests with the interactive prompt. There, I can `import scimath`. The result of `dir(scimath)` gives me this list: 


```
['__builtins__', '__doc__', '__file__', '__name__', '__package__', '__path__', '__requires__', '__version__']
```


----------



## bart (Aug 9, 2014)

I have the same problem...

I tried with or without Atlas for numpy, scipy, scimath... I tried with QGis 2.2 and 2.4....

I think is a problem with gcc: 


```
ERROR 1: /lib/libgcc_s.so.1: version GCC_4.6.0 required by /usr/local/lib/gcc47/libgfortran.so.3 not found
```

But i don't know how to solve it.


----------



## Oko (Aug 10, 2014)

Have you guys tried writing to the port maintainer? It looks like really poor quality assurance. Why would gcc 4.7 which is broken (GCC beyond 4.4.7 are generally considered broken) ask for the library 4.6 is beyond me. It might be necessary evil to use latest usable GCC 4.8.2 for Python ports but users should never need to deal with things as reported. The above alone would be enough reason for any serious Scientific Python user to drop FreeBSD on the spot. I am running Red Hat 6.5 and I just checked my installation. Works as expected.


----------



## bart (Aug 10, 2014)

I did several tests and I have the same problem with Matplotlib...

There is already a discussion about Numpy:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_ ... ?id=188114

Maybe it's not worth adding a request?


----------

